
What a Murder in Kansas Says About Politics, Immigration and Tech - frgtpsswrdlame
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-05-11/what-an-immigrant-murder-in-kansas-says-about-america
======
DarkKomunalec
It says that humans are territorial.

